# 2010 Outback 230 Rs



## sauce

Hello all,

We just picked up a new Outback. We are very pleased with it so far. I do have one question in regards to the rear bed slide out. There are rubber flaps that are around the slide when it is out. The flaps on the sides and top are out but the flaps under the slide are curled in. Is that suppose to be like that? You can see a sliver of daylight from the inside in one area. Thanks in advanced for the replies.

sauce


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















As far as the bottom flap is concerned, ours did the same thing. Never had any issues with water getting in, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## sauce

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the bottom flap is concerned, ours did the same thing. Never had any issues with water getting in, so I wouldn't worry about it.


Did you leave it curled in or out? Thanks.


----------



## muttbike

Congrats and don't forget to add you rig to the count of 230RS's on here. We've got two members so far with our our pick. BTW, the 230RS is at the bottom of the list.

What made you go with the toy door?

JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper

sauce said:


> Did you leave it curled in or out? Thanks.


I've sold that Outback so I can't verify this, but I'm pretty sure it stayed rolled in.


----------



## sauce

muttbike said:


> Congrats and don't forget to add you rig to the count of 230RS's on here. We've got two members so far with our our pick. BTW, the 230RS is at the bottom of the list.
> 
> What made you go with the toy door?
> 
> JR


The room... We looked at the 210 and the bunks were small. The "toy" area has a huge bed and it folds up for all the "gear" we bring. My son has his own room an with the 210 he did not.


----------



## sauce

muttbike said:


> Congrats and don't forget to add you rig to the count of 230RS's on here. We've got two members so far with our our pick. BTW, the 230RS is at the bottom of the list.
> 
> What made you go with the toy door?
> 
> JR


I see a poll that shows 214 230RS owners. What do you want me to add to?


----------



## muttbike

Go all the way to the bottom of the list. The 230RS is the last one. The 214 is for 23RS owners. Keystone has played around with the 23 footer nomenclature a few times.

And we pretty much had the same reasoning when we got our 230RS. I was all set to pull the trigger on a 210RS and after looking at the full size bed, the "doorway" and the extra room up front, it made our decision easier. Our DD now has a place she can watch her movies, and we can have some more storage. This week we plan to go to Target and get some of those stackable plastic drawer units to have space to put our stuff in for an upcoming two week trip. They fit nice by the front bed and with two, she has a place for her stuff on top.

We also figured as she gets older, this will keep her wanting to go camping with us, not that she has a choice, but it'll be better with her "own space".

Plus, if I ever want to take one of the bikes somewhere, I now don't have to take the topper off the truck. options, options, options......


----------



## rdvholtwood

Congrats on the new Outback - as far as the flaps - We have a 250RS and I've never took notice to the bottom flaps. The next trip out I will check it out. We've never had any problem with leaks, etc...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Harleymick

Just got our own 2010 230RS 2 wks ago...haven't had it out of the driveway yet, but have slept in it about 5 times checking things out. Got the 230 to haul our Harley to rallies and such. Going to take it out on its first camping trip in a few weeks...can hardly wait.


----------



## Java Hounds

We are still loving ours. The dogs wonder why we refuse to lower that second bed for their use! It's some kind of fur free fantasy that I haven't shaken yet...


----------

